
When India’s Pied Piper was short of cash, the founders operated from a car - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/indias-pied-piper-skcript-short-cash-founders-ran-startup-car-profile
======
ukz
I'm curious what the Weismann score they get.

~~~
goddamnsteve
lol! If only it existed in real-life, we would have definitely checked with
that. :)

